# Unable to find spare part anywhere



## tantec (Aug 6, 2019)

I'm trying to find a heating element for the 'visacrem nera 2 group' coffee machine. It's 2500W. I don't know if this is an ancient machine because I am unable to find any other spare parts for it let alone this.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It looks like an Elektra heating element. The BFC is very similar but lacks the hole for the sensor.

The issue is the shape/length of the inner part of the element to be sure one will fit. So I'd advise you remove it first, photo and measure it. *The flange is a very common size, some do and some don't have the sensor (overheat sensor) hole.*

e.g. this one can be wired for 3 phase or single phase using the jumper and is 160mm long









The BFC has the similar fitting (no sensor hole) but is a different shape so may not lay in the bottom of the boiler the same way and is 205mm long!


----------

